# Why did God breathe into Adam's 'nostrils'? Why not his mouth?



## TheDeepFryer (Jun 19, 2020)

I would love a theologically-informed answer to this question! It only occurred to me that I've never known why specifically God breathed into Adam's nostrils and not his mouth.

Thanks!


----------



## Andrew35 (Jun 19, 2020)

TheDeepFryer said:


> I would love a theologically-informed answer to this question! It only occurred to me that I've never known why specifically God breathed into Adam's nostrils and not his mouth.
> 
> Thanks!


I always thought it was simply because proper breathing goes in through the nose and out through the mouth? (During vigorous activity, at least.)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Von (Jun 19, 2020)

In the Bible and the Jewish mindset, the mouth was for eating and speaking (two verses come to mind: Matthew 15:11 and Exodus 4:11).


----------



## earl40 (Jun 19, 2020)

I have little doubt God did not literally give some type of mouth to nose resuscitation. What God is simply telling us is that He gave life or breath to Adam and used a language we can relate towards.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## W.C. Dean (Jun 19, 2020)

Joshua said:


> The following is all I could find trying infallibly to discern the mind of God in the matter, wherein He Himself seems not to have seen fit to reveal to us:
> 
> But our God is in the heavens: he hath done whatsoever he hath pleased. - Ps 115​Whatsoever the LORD pleased, that did he in heaven, and in earth, in the seas, and all deep places. - Ps 135​



Ps. 131 - Nor do I deal in matters great, or things too high for me. 

This is the first one I thought of.


----------



## arapahoepark (Jun 19, 2020)

It's better to breathe through your nose.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

